# Dope Boy Magic - A Homoerotic Urban Short Story Collection



## BEAST (Mar 31, 2012)

Wassup Kindle Peeps! Just wanted to announce my latest homoerotic short story collection. It is available on Amazon, Barnes and Noble, All Romance eBooks, Smashwords and a host of other online retailers. Below is the book cover, a synopsis and a few links where my work is available and how you can connect with me. Thanks for the support guys!








Anthony "Ant" Little's world came crashing down when his boy DeQuan betrayed him and then did something unspeakable. No strangers to the streets, this entry in the Trap House Chronicles sets the stage for the one time brothers in the game to clash and hold their crew hostage to their savagery. Secrets, desires, lust, love and unadulterated hustling all collide in the world of these dope dealers as they struggle against the forces that would end it all.

*WARNING: Dope Boy Magic is an erotic collection of stories peeking into the lives of dope dealers DeQuan "Duke" Blocker and Anthony "Ant" Little and the myriad of cats in they deal with. This 25,000 word (70 pages) collection of gay erotic short stories contains very graphic adult situations. Graphic sex is the primary focus of each story. Anything resembling a plot or character depth is simply incidental to the sex. Reader discretion is advised.*

_Paid in Full (5,500 words)_
Anthony is intent on getting back at his boy for stepping out with his girl. But instead of running a simple errand to cop a kilo of coke, DeQuan sets up Anthony and sells his manhood to two Jamaicans, Day and Knight. Anthony is left a broken man struggling with thoughts of revenge and longing to fill a hole he'd never known existed.

_Brick Layer (5,200 words)_
DeQuan drops Anthony off at home like a hooker in the street. Unfazed, he takes care of some business before heading to the club to sell his product and satisfy his carnal desires. A young couple catches his eye and he ends up taking the pair to the VIP lounge to have one of the hottest sessions in his life.

_Haters (4,400 words)_
Jared and Luke are in the trap house getting ready to ride out as DeQuan leaves. The pair work the corners for Anthony and DeQuan and share a secret that would get any cat on the streets squarely dealt with. When a fiend propositions herself to Jared and Luke realizes he can't get what he so desperately wants he surprisingly finds somewhere else. And closer than expected.

_Kush in the Air (4,900 words)_
Anthony struggles with what happened between him and DeQuan. After nearly having a mental breakdown he hits streets in search of the fulfillment that a woman can no longer provide. He ends up at the whim of a street hustler, Dre.

_Duffle Bag Boy (4,400 words)_
The life of a duffle bag boy is never simple. After finally getting what he wants, Reggie, DeQuan's cousin and drug runner, ends up as little more than a pawn in a larger scheme of revenge and retribution.

*Where you can get the book:*
WEBSITE: www.gavinmlfletcher.com

*My Social Media*
FACEBOOK PAGE: www.facebook.com/gavinfletcher85
TWITTER: www.twitter.com/gavinfletcher85


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

